# When to energize Electrical Panel



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

When should I energize this 150 amp electrical Panel. I had to move a stud inside the wall, the panel cleared inspection I'm just worried about energizing the panel with all wiring exposed it's ran though the studs. Should the homeowner have drywall repaired first?


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Not a electrician here, but tried to look up your answer.

*334.10 Uses Permitted. *_Type NM, Type NMC, and Type NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following, except as prohibited in 334.12:

(1) One- and two-family dwellings and their attached or detached garages, and their storage buildings.

(2) Multi-family dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction.

(3) Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction. Cables shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a 15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of fire-rated assemblies._

I think your right it should have the drywall repaired or at least up as a barrier first.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Turn the panel on.

Why wait?

If there is a problem it is much easier to find without the sheetrock.


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

Because the drywall and carpenters will have to secure the studs I had to move and drywall around the panel


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

*the panel cleared inspection*

Your duties are complete.


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

ohm it hertz said:


> *the panel cleared inspection*
> 
> Your duties are complete.


Are you a contractor, Do most electrical contractor feel this way?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Jubailey1991 said:


> Are you a contractor, Do most electrical contractor feel this way?


I am an electrical contractor,

if you are talking about new construction, i wait till i trim it out
if you are talking remodel, i turn on each circuit as i complete and trim it

been doing it that way for at least 20 yrs


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

*t*


Almost Retired said:


> I am an electrical contractor,
> 
> if you are talking about new construction, i wait till i trim it out
> if you are talking remodel, i turn on each circuit as i complete and trim it
> ...


This was just a panel change the Poco pulled the meter.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Jubailey1991 said:


> This was just a panel change the Poco pulled the meter.


so why wouldnt you turn it on ? what is your concern ?


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

I had to move a stud in the wall to make the panel fit the stud space was only 12 inches wide and the panel I used was 14 inches I had to rip out a good bit of drywall and the stud could be secured a little better as I am not a carpenter 


Almost Retired said:


> so why wouldnt you turn it on ? what is your concern ?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I get that you care about the fit and finish of your work, but you can energize the service if the AHJ has passed you.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Jubailey1991 said:


> I had to move a stud in the wall to make the panel fit the stud space was only 12 inches wide and the panel I used was 14 inches I had to rip out a good bit of drywall and the stud could be secured a little better as I am not a carpenter


2.5" or 3" deck screws will secure the stud sufficiently
what else is holding you back ?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

"Fire in the hole"! Hot it up.


----------



## Jubailey1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

Almost Retired said:


> 2.5" or 3" deck screws will secure the stud sufficiently
> what else is holding you back ?


Nothing


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

We all have to learn to live with the " what if's "

what if you power up the panel then little johnny comes along and plugs in 40 strings of Christmas tree lights and the breaker fails to trip which causes a fire which spreads to the stud as there was no dry wall. 
Its possible so if i fell uncomfortable i can simply take a piece of dry wall and kinda cover the hole and let a sheet rocker fix it correctly later.

" what if " the sheet rocker needs the panel cover left off and little johnny was to stick his fingers in there. well in this case the sheet rockers out of luck and the panel cover is being installed.
" what if " i turn the power on and the sheet rocker puts a screw through a live wire........lol

Do what makes you comfortable and if this is your biggest concern go grab you a piece of sheet rock or leave the power off but at least test it first. Now if you are scared to test it that's a bigger problem.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Jubailey1991 said:


> I'm just worried about energizing the panel with all wiring exposed it's ran though the studs.


What is the issue exactly? Did you save the piece of drywall that you cut out?
Depending on the location I would keep it exposed anyway. I always surface mount new panels if I can.



Jubailey1991 said:


> Are you a contractor, Do most electrical contractor feel this way?


Are you suppose to babysit the panel forever? Are you scared of extension cords running across your floor too?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

You are lucky this is residential. When you move up to 15 kV of 34.5 kV you learn that all the testing in the world only detects some things. There is no substitute for the “smoke test”. It doesn’t matter how long you wait. It either works or it doesn’t. Deferring it just increases your anxiety level,


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

As everyone knows all good electricians should be able to patch and repair their own drywall!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

R777V said:


> As everyone knows all good electricians should know who to hire to patch and repair their own drywall!


Fixed it for you


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

wcord said:


> Fixed it for you


2 types of electricians: no problem and not my problem.... guess who gets the next job? Just cut the drywall along the middle of a stud and screw it back on after. If you're careful it will be less work than cutting a new piece after destroying the wall.


----------



## Derrick (10 mo ago)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Just cut the drywall along the middle of a stud and screw it back on after. If you're careful it will be less work than cutting a new piece after destroying the wall.


In a simple rewire, normally yes. However, whether he demolished the rock or keywayed the stud bay, the dimensions of the bay increased by more than 1/4 inch in more than one dimension. Reinforcing and bridging the gap between the studs would cost more time and materials than it's worth.

The used drywall can be used as a temporary cover, but it is definitely better to fit in a fresh piece of drywall.


----------



## Derrick (10 mo ago)

I would never leave wires exposed to "the public". The potential risk to others, and the risk to your wires, should warrant erring towards safety and compliance with NFPA 70. It's always best to close up the work before you leave any work energized for use. So energize the panel, look, listen, smell and meter, then close it up.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

In these situations, when I cut the drywall, I cut a big enough piece that it's easy to patch from stud to stud with one piece... preferably the piece I took out in the first place. That said, there have been times when I've had to take out another piece because I was a little too hopeful. LOL ...In which case I cut the 2nd piece such that it's easy to use as its own patch and save that piece as well.
In short: I'm willing to put a few screws in to replace pieces, but I'm not going to do finish work.

Whenever I leave a panel open, I always put a piece of cardboard over any exposed parts of the bus (much like the cardboard cutout that comes with a meter socket). Because I'm a nice person, I write a note saying "danger live electricity" and make little pictures of lightning bolts for all the folks who don't speak English.
I expect that any Carpenter or drywaller can handle turning off the main breaker if they are that nervous.


----------

